# SBC, EchoStar In Marketing Alliance



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

SBC Communications (NYSE: SBC - news) Inc. (NYSE:SBC) and EchoStar Communications (NasdaqNM: DISH - news) Corporation ( NASDAQISH) today announced a strategic marketing alliance that will combine EchoStar's DISH Network digital satellite television offerings with SBC's broadband DSL Internet access service to provide consumers with a convenient and competitively priced alternative to cable.

The agreement calls for both companies to offer bundled service packages via internal sales efforts and affiliated retailers. Consumers who take advantage of the service bundles will receive credits of up to $10 on monthly service charges for a package of SBC DSL Internet and DISH Network satellite television services.

Additionally, the companies are discussing research and development of next- generation products and services that combine the capabilities of broadband Internet and satellite television to deliver video on demand and other advanced services.

SBC will begin offering DISH Network satellite TV services beginning in May; full discounted bundles will be available beginning later in the year in SBC Southwestern Bell, SBC Pacific Bell, SBC Nevada Bell, SBC Ameritech and SBC SNET regions. EchoStar and SBC customers will have the ability to purchase DISH Network services bundled with SBC DSL Internet service or the SBC Yahoo! Dial product. Later this year, consumers who take advantage of the SBC/EchoStar bundles will receive the additional value of the new co -branded SBC Yahoo! DSL service.

The strategic alliance addresses a well-established consumer preference for bundled communications services. Through this alliance, SBC will be one of the few carriers poised to offer full-service communications packages, including high-speed DSL Internet access, DISH Network TV programming, local phone service, long-distance phone service in the states where it has regulatory relief, and soon, wireless phone services.

Backed by both companies' advanced technology and dedication to quality and service, the bundled offerings with SBC and EchoStar services will provide consumers with an attractive alternative to comparable cable service packages.

SBC is the nation's leading provider of DSL Internet service. DSL technology runs over traditional copper lines and provides users with a high-speed connection from their home or business to the phone company's central office or DSL gateway, with speeds up to 100 times faster than a 56 Kbps analog modem.

SBC has made its DSL Internet service available to more than 25 million homes and business locations, which represents more than 60 percent of SBC customers.

SBC DSL Internet service customers later this year will receive the additional value of SBC Yahoo! DSL, which will add the strengths of Yahoo!, the No. 1 global Internet destination, to the SBC DSL Internet service experience. SBC Yahoo! DSL customers will experience a customized portal and browser, rich multimedia content, and premium services such as multiplayer games, enhanced parental controls, and additional storage space in SBC Yahoo! Mail and SBC Yahoo! Photos.

"With our broadband DSL Internet access network and alliance with Yahoo!, SBC has assembled the infrastructure, content and premium services to deliver a superior broadband Internet experience for our residential and business customers," said Lea Ann Champion, chief marketing officer, SBC Communications . "Our alliance with EchoStar allows us to marry our industry-leading broadband DSL Internet services with the nation's top digital satellite television offerings to deliver a total package for customers looking for the best available combination of convenience, value and quality."

With seven satellites in orbit today, EchoStar's satellite fleet has the capacity to offer more than 500 television channels to its more than 7 million DISH Network satellite TV customers. DISH Network offers digital video and CD- quality audio programming, including Dolby Digital sound and interactive television to consumers across the United States , as well as offering fully MPEG-2/DVB compliant hardware and installation.

"Our DISH Network satellite TV system is the fastest-growing television service in the nation, and our alliance with SBC opens new opportunities to expand that record growth," said Mark Jackson , senior vice president, EchoStar. "The combined reach of both companies' sales forces and retail affiliations will expand the availability of the bundled services and make it easier than ever for consumers to take advantage of the best of high-speed Internet and digital television."

Financial terms of the strategic alliance were not disclosed.

About SBC

SBC Communications Inc. (www.sbc.com) is one of the world's leading data, voice and Internet services providers. Through its world-class network and its subsidiaries' trusted brands - SBC Southwestern Bell, SBC Ameritech, SBC Pacific Bell, SBC Nevada Bell, SBC SNET and Sterling Commerce - SBC companies provide a full range of voice, data, networking and e-business services, as well as directory advertising and publishing. A Fortune 15 company, America's leading provider of high-speed DSL Internet Access services, and one of the nation's leading Internet Service Providers, SBC companies currently serve nearly 60 million access lines nationwide. In addition, SBC owns 60 percent of America's second largest wireless company -- Cingular Wireless -- which serves more than 21 million wireless customers. Internationally, SBC has telecommunications investments in 28 countries.

About EchoStar

Echostar Communications Corporation and its DISH Network satellite TV system provide over 500 channels of digital video and CD-quality audio programming, as well as advanced satellite TV receiver hardware and installation nationwide. EchoStar is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX). DISH Network currently serves over 7 million customers. For more information, contact 1-800/333-DISH ( 3474) or visit www.dishnetwork.com.

SOURCE: Inc.

CONTACT: For Inc., 
Jason Hillery, 314/982-9160
or
Corp., Littleton
Judianne Atencio, 303/723-2010
or
Corp., Littleton
Marc Lumpkin, 303/723-2020


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmmm SBC's SNET is my local phone company. I wonder what that means for me?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine too Scott....SBC Ameritech. 
Although it's being rumored that my cable company will be offering cable modem service in June. I want something, if it doesn't happen in June, I'm getting DSL for sure.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I already have a cable modem (from COX) however if SBC / Dish have a good deal I would consider dropping my cable modem for a SBC DSL Line.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Cable is probably the better connect, it can be a coin flip with DSL.
Alot has to do with the phone line quality to your house.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The phone company is litteraly 600 feet from my house.  I don't think that will be a problem.  

I had a SDSL line before from Northpoint who went belly up, so I went to cable. Now that cable has an upload cap there is not much difference here between cable or DSL.


----------

